# Rockmans Report / Mille Lacs Lake Mn



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

What a weekend! The weather was almost perfect; the resort was full up and the traffic was heavy. We were all running around like a chicken with its head chopped off. The fishing is getting very good on all fronts. From lindy rigging the mud flats to spinning the gravel bars. To bobber fishing on any one of them just off of the edges in 31 to 33 ft. The night bite is very good off of the edges of the 7 and 9-mile mud flats and the # 2 hump out in front of the resort with small jigs and leeches. Also the deep gravel off of Spirit Island and Sloppy Joe's. The crank bait bite is just starting up. With all of the bug hatches on their way, it won't be long and the fish will start to lift. I will be crank baiting tomorrow to hunt down some fish over 28 inches. Just about any of the mudflats are going. Lots of 21 to 25 inches fish out there. I will be out this week. One more tournament left for the season. The Red Door tournament is this weekend, Saturday and Sunday. We will need some big fish for this one to even have a shot at the money. At this time of year the big fish are biting, so it will take more than 7 slots to win. I will keep you updated on the bite this week. I will be out on the water all week. Look for the fishing updates on Wednesday and Friday.
Be safe

We will see you

When we see you

Rockman


----------

